# Using Flash with Dslr (nikon sb700 with d3100)



## pushpag (Apr 14, 2012)

Mostly I try not to use a flash unless absolutely needed. The built in flash tends to screw up picture quality with adding way too much light to the subject. Hence I bought a separate flash sb 700. Now the problem that I am running into is how to make sure that when the flash is used, the right amount of lighting is (it's not over exposed) as the lighting meter in the camera doesn't account for the flash's  mope satin when metering? Mostly I use iTTL mode.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Use manual flash mode.. it is precise and exact... and you can vary it as you need to! TTL can be very squirrelly.. I only use it when I need the speed and convenience (for non-static subjects, for instance). Diffusing helps also...


----------

